# What kind of preps can be stored in army ammo boxes?



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

We have a surplus store down the road and we bought a few ammo boxes cheap. What I'm wondering is what can safely be stored in a container that originally had ammunition? I know food preps are a definate no-no, any ideas?:cute:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Why do you say food is a no-no? I carry energy bars and other food stuff in my truck in an 50 cal. ammo box. Never seen or heard of any problems.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Explorer said:


> Why do you say food is a no-no? I carry energy bars and other food stuff in my truck in an 50 cal. ammo box. Never seen or heard of any problems.


More than likely, she is worried about food having direct contact with the ammo box. You wouldn't want to keep wheat or dried beans (for example) in an ammo can without some sort of a liner.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I've got one bolted on most of my machinery to carry spare parts in the field. Got a couple of big ones (hold 2 120mm mortar rounds) bolted to tractors for chain lockers.

Tools, parts, hardware would all be good choices.


----------



## moonwild (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe matches, candles, batteries, flashlights for emergency lighting could be kept in one.


----------



## okie-steading (Jul 19, 2007)

i keep a first aid kit in one. also have a bunch with a bunch of ammo in them.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I use the 40mm military surplus and larger ammo cans to store MRE's in. Canned goods, utensils, and all kinds of things. I stick the items inside a ziploc bag, and store at 60 degrees temperature year round. The 40mm cans are large enough to take several of the .30 and .50 caliber smaller cans inside of them. I use those for my long term ammunition storage.

I use .50 caliber ammo cans for holding my gun cleaning kit/ supplies, holding my leather holster and cartridge belt plus a box of ammo for my .357 magnum revolver, and a grab and go emergency kit with MRE's, knife, compass, etc... I also use them as a simple Faraday cage, for shielding a few of my hand held solid state electronic ham radio transcievers. 

I also have a couple of the 25mm long wide metal ammo cases. They are large enough to store firearms in (rifles up to 48" in lenght). They are built like a tank weighing 48 pounds empty, and hold about 6 rifles on average.

I have to worry about moisture, since I am in a marine eviroment with 90-100% relative humidity this close to the ocean. The ammo cans should have an intact rubber gasket, and be waterproof/ airtight. The ones that I get here, ususally need a light sanding and a new coat of paint - due to very light surface rust.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

*how about AMMO*


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Anything including food. Their great and in my line of work I have used them for everything


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

I have one that I made a small "faraday cage" out of. I use it to store spare radios and electronic repair parts.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Collinsfarm said:


> I have one that I made a small "faraday cage" out of. I use it to store spare radios and electronic repair parts.


So what I hearing is that a metal box would work as a Faraday cage for electronics, with out any grounding, wire wrap etc?

I use them for all sorts of stuff, as well as ammo. 
Used to keep ammo in a spare cabinet, just stacked up, but now everything is in separate boxes, ready to grab and go.
Also some protection for flooding (water) if they have a good gasket.

Tool boxes, carry spare parts for each vehicle, couple just for nuts and bolts, (massive quantities).

Thanks for the tip on MRE's and food stuff, didn't think about it till now.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What size ammo can? I have an ammo can large enough for a small child.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes you could even store water in one-----provided you had a good 'liner' bag.
And in proper liners- flour, salt etc.

Might be easier to ask . . ."What can't you store in......."

and to answer that . . .I can't think of any thing.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have my homemade "Faraday Cage" hooked with wire braiding from large coaxial cable, to the earth grounding system for my ham radio equipment. Direct path to the 8 feet long copper coated earth grounding rods I have placed outside the radio room..

The 40mm larger ammo cans will take up to a case of MRE's each, plus some additional goodies.... The metal ammo cans are rodent proof, and there is no cardboard (original MRE case) to fall apart when it gets wet. I do live in a very himid enviroment along the coast.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

The boxes we have are large enough to fit our rifles in, I wasn't sure if having previously stored lead if they would be considered food safe, I have kids and didnt want to store preps somewhere they shouldn't be  We do have one in which we store ammo but the rest we bought to use for storing other things. These are supposed to be water tight and have rubber gaskets and are tightly sealed.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ladybug - it sounds as if you have the 25mm military surplus ammo cans. I have a couple that are 48" long, 18 1/2" wide, and a bit over 7" deep. They have 3 locking catches on each side, a large carry handle on each end, and weighs around 45 pounds empty. The gaskets are intact, and they are airtight/ a mutha to open sometiimes!! 

I use mine to store rifles that won't fit into the safe, or for transporting the rifles.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I think that's the ones  They weigh a ton and I'm forever pinching my fingers because the seals are so tight.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

My first stash 3 miles from home has plastic, 3 9mm clips and something to put them in and filled the rest with mre's. I have a knife and some rope too and a cheap compass if I recall right some extra zip lock bags.

mikell


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I have one thats full of Emergency trauma supplies. (sutures, dermabond, dental extraction kit, surgical supplies, Clotex, fiberglass casting tape) stuff that I dont need in an every-day first aid kit.

one that holds snake bite kits, water purification tablets, waterproof matches.. that kinda stuff.

the rest have ammo or were turned in to Geocaches.


----------

